# Cruze Z Spec?



## Cruzado (Sep 9, 2012)

Yeah...looks hot. I've seen that front spoiler advertised on CL for 100.00 unpainted.... but Im considering it.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

I would not mind owning one of those!

Sent from my Telefunken U47 Electronic Response Unit


----------



## Kingsal (Sep 21, 2012)

that's what my cruze is going to look like tomorrow


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

Kingsal said:


> that's what my cruze is going to look like tomorrow


Really? Where did you buy it from and how was installation?


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

This one isn't bad either

GM News - United States - Photos#


----------



## Kingsal (Sep 21, 2012)

gt_cristian said:


> Really? Where did you buy it from and how was installation?


Its not the zspec package, I got the MSR 095 BLACK PEARL rims and KSport coils, my Cruze is a Black RS 2012, Its going to look very similar to that one


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

Kingsal said:


> Its not the zspec package, I got the MSR 095 BLACK PEARL rims and KSport coils, my Cruze is a Black RS 2012, Its going to look very similar to that one


I see. It is called Cruze Dusk concept. Just like the one that was made for the Sonic.

Chevrolet Cruze Dusk Concept


----------



## Kingsal (Sep 21, 2012)

haha nah, its just a combination I thought looked good, its the Kingsal Package


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

I would really change that antenna and maybe add chrome door handles.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Not much change on the exterior. Easily doable.


----------



## silverWS.6 (Jan 6, 2013)

It'd be nice if it had some performance upgrades. It looks like it has drilled rotors, more brake power means more go power?


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

Any word from GM or any 3rd party regarding the Dusk Concept front lip?


----------



## 95617 (Apr 23, 2015)

20" or 18"


----------



## babymobilcruze (Aug 17, 2012)

I want the Sonic Dusk wheels but dealer price is ~$500+ per wheel blahhhh. Still scouring for a set of Sonic RS wheels too.


----------



## CruisingintheCruze (Feb 14, 2014)

Hate to burst anyones bubble here (and ik this thread is 2 years old), but that is not the "Cruze Z Spec" for I have the "Cruze Z Spec"

All the "Cruze Z Spec" is a package that gives you the Z Spec Grille, Z Spec Spoiler, and the once limited edition color Blue Ray Metallic (now a standard color option), unfortunately if you added the Z Spec you could not have the RS package, but Im glad I went z spec...
...here are some pics of my Cruze with the Z Spec package but I cant find a solid picture of the spoiler, its nothing crazy just adds a little attitude:grin:


----------



## CruisingintheCruze (Feb 14, 2014)

btw that little plastic grille is not cheap idk why but its somewhat expensive...

...aaallllssssssooooo go here http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/7-cruze-month-submission-voting/119929-april-15-cotm-vote-thread.html

and vote fer me  or vote for the other cars too if u like them better


----------



## Manny_NotTheStig (Feb 4, 2015)

That's the same body I have and I was initially wondering if the guy that sold it to me had some special aftermark grill installed. Now I know. I always wondered about the body colored outer liner of the grill instead of silver/chrome like everyone else's.


----------



## Tae Yoon Kim (Apr 21, 2015)

are those 18" wheels?


----------



## Manny_NotTheStig (Feb 4, 2015)

Mine came with 17"


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

babymobilcruze said:


> I want the Sonic Dusk wheels but dealer price is ~$500+ per wheel blahhhh. Still scouring for a set of Sonic RS wheels too.


As low production as the dusk edition is & will be, I think those rims are probably worth every penny. Remember they only sell the dusk edition package on LTZ sedans. Makes the $2300 package on the sonic look like a great deal though. Those 17in wheels are the nicest I have seen that fit the cruze.


----------



## Manny_NotTheStig (Feb 4, 2015)

Hey CruisingintheCruze, have you thought about changing the color of the grill? I'd like to paint it to gloss black but I haven't made my mind up. I don't like the flat black plastidip/glossifier idea because the pics and videos I've seen don't really look like gloss black. I was looking at plastidip because I can peel it off if I don't like it. On the other hand I can go with plastidip aluminum for a different contrast. What do you think?


----------



## CruisingintheCruze (Feb 14, 2014)

Hey Manny, to be quite honest I have not thought about that because I actually kinda like it the way it is. BUT I think the aluminum would look great and would really show off the grille! I think the z spec grille makes the front of the cruze look badass compared to the honeycomb grille so why not show it off! Make sure to spray the little top piece of the grille where the hood is too.


----------



## Manny_NotTheStig (Feb 4, 2015)

I like the way it looks too. I only wish there was more of a contrast because the colors are similar but not the same. That's why I was thinking gloss black. Maybe not gloss, but deep black.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I wish the lower RS insert made it to production...


----------



## CruisingintheCruze (Feb 14, 2014)

**** I wish the z spec grill went down to the lower bumper like that ^^^^


----------



## Manny_NotTheStig (Feb 4, 2015)

Merc6 said:


> I wish the lower RS insert made it to production...


This is exactly what I'm hoping for. The deep glossy black provides a good contrast to the blue, instead of the matte black that is dull and looks more grey than black. Guess I'll try out the plastidip with the glossifier. I'll just be sure to use several coats.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Full on thread revival going on here!


----------



## Manny_NotTheStig (Feb 4, 2015)

If I have the money to spare down the road, I'll buy the z spec grill off eBay and cut it to fit the bottom grill opening.


----------



## CruisingintheCruze (Feb 14, 2014)

Manny_NotTheStig said:


> This is exactly what I'm hoping for. The deep glossy black provides a good contrast to the blue, instead of the matte black that is dull and looks more grey than black. Guess I'll try out the plastidip with the glossifier. I'll just be sure to use several coats.


Yea put several coats of the gloss on in order to attain the look you desire and def post pictures here when youre done....also how would u make the grille fit on the lower portion of the bumper im interested?


----------



## Manny_NotTheStig (Feb 4, 2015)

We'll see what this weekend looks like maybe I'll get it done (the dipping). In regards to the lower portion of the grill, I'd cut out what's there right now, leaving just the opening. Then I'd cut/crop the additional grill to fit that opening and use liquid nail or some other powerful adhesive to make it stick in there.


----------



## CruisingintheCruze (Feb 14, 2014)

oooooooooo eepwallA:


----------



## Chevyisforlife (Mar 8, 2015)

I really wish the rims on this car went into production!






:3tens:


----------



## Manny_NotTheStig (Feb 4, 2015)

I was able to dip the grill this last weekend. It didn't quite turn out like I wanted. After 6 coats (3 light then 3 heavy) of black and 3 coats of glossifier, it still doesn't look true (deep) black in my opinion. What I was hoping for was more like the vinyl on the bowtie. Check out the pics and tell me what you think. I haven't decided if I'm going to keep it or not.







before








after


----------



## CruisingintheCruze (Feb 14, 2014)

believe it or not the rain distorts the comparison but as far as I can see it doesn't look much different, maybe a little darker. I would just leave it on.


----------



## neginfluence04 (May 14, 2015)

I just ordered my spec-z grill should be in any day now. Sure wish I could find the wheels as well


----------



## neginfluence04 (May 14, 2015)




----------



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

any more zspec grill pics?

Does anyone have the FULL zspec grille? top and bottom?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

txcruze26 said:


> any more zspec grill pics?
> 
> Does anyone have the FULL zspec grille? top and bottom?


Bottom doesn't exist outside of the concept cars... Some pics even suggested an RS and a Non RS lower existed at some point. 


here is a few more of mine when I had it.


----------



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

Looks really nice! Hate that the bottom doesn't exist, it looks awesome with both.

Any pros and cons with the different grille? worth the price?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

If you do not like the chrome surround, you can acquire it painted. If you would like to just make the chrome trim disappear, get a dark color like Black Granite. I'll upload some photos of mine maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Blasirl said:


> If you do not like the chrome surround, you can acquire it painted. If you would like to just make the chrome trim disappear, get a dark color like Black Granite. I'll upload some photos of mine maybe tomorrow.


I went Blueray as the Black Granite was $100 more. I was gonna swap the chrome over to the Z Spec but decided I liked the BlueRay one more. 



txcruze26 said:


> Looks really nice! Hate that the bottom doesn't exist, it looks awesome with both.
> 
> Any pros and cons with the different grille? worth the price?


The 1st up pic of my last post shows how I had like 0 space to remove the old grille and install the new one. I was so tempted to yank that eco plate bracket off but I kept getting pulled over for no front plate when it was there so I left it alone. Outside of that, no real con besides more open radiator for rocks and rock salt to attack. I was eventually going to pull the grille and try and install some kind of screen mesh for it but realistically it would have taken another year to complete that simple task. I had the Z Spec grille in my watch list for years watching it not sell. My grille is actually bot the same color as my car. My Car was Black Granite and the grille was Blue Ray. In person you can see it but online purposes not really.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Here is mine:

Before - 








After -


----------



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

Thanks for the pics! I really appreciate it


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

txcruze26 said:


> Thanks for the pics! I really appreciate it


Anytime!


----------

